# freebsd/FreeBSD-11.0-RELEASE vagrant box missing online



## Andrew Pennebaker (Oct 1, 2017)

Supposedly, a Vagrant box for FreeBSD v11.0-RELEASE is available online:

https://app.vagrantup.com/freebsd/boxes/FreeBSD-11.0-RELEASE

However, when I actually reference this box in a Vagrantfile, vagrant complains that the box is missing. Could someone reach out to the Vagrant box maintainers and republish this?


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 1, 2017)

Andrew Pennebaker said:


> Supposedly, a Vagrant box for FreeBSD v11.0-RELEASE is available online:
> 
> https://app.vagrantup.com/freebsd/boxes/FreeBSD-11.0-RELEASE


Last minute problems were discovered when 11.0-RELEASE was created and it had to be rerolled. Note how it says "revoked". The actual 11.0 release is 11.0-RELEASE-p1.

https://app.vagrantup.com/freebsd/boxes/FreeBSD-11.0-RELEASE-p1


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2017)

Note that FreeBSD 11.0 will be EoL in a month or so.


----------



## Andrew Pennebaker (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks for the tip!

I'm new to FreeBSD and its versioning semantics. Is there some kind of even-odd rule with FreeBSD versions and length of support?

Are cautious users advised to stick with FreeBSD major version 10 until 12 is released or something?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2017)

Andrew Pennebaker said:


> Is there some kind of even-odd rule with FreeBSD versions and length of support?


Things changed beginning with 11.0. For now 11.x is guaranteed to be supported for at least 5 years and only the latest minor version will be supported. So when 11.2 will eventually be released, 11.1 will be EoL three months after the release of 11.2.



> Are cautious users advised to stick with FreeBSD major version 10 until 12 is released or something?


No, I'd only stay at 10.x if you already have 10.x running. For new systems you can start with 11.1 without problems.


----------

